# Jumped protocol



## smokeyroad (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey everyone, my name is smokeyroad...and I am a Q-aholic.  Sorry I missed the intro thread and went straight to sapping people for info...an honest noob mistake.  Anyhoo, I have  Brinkmann Smoke King Deluxe that I got free last year from a friend.  I was having trouble getting to proper cooking temps and maintaing even temps all together, so I found this place; which by the way is an amazing resource of info for people like me who aren't quite sure where to begin.  Last summer I smoked a good bit of meat and a lot of it had to be finished in the oven, after burning through tons of charcoal.  That was frustrating and costly.  I hope to work my way past that with all of the great tips I am picking up here.  Aside from BBQ, I homebrew, garden, and generally love most outdoor activities. I look forward to learning from you all.  Thanks!


----------



## msmith (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard smokeyroad.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF smokeyroad. Tons of great info on everything to do with smoking and then some. Be sure to sign up for Jeff's free Free 5-Day eCourse, It's a great place to start. 

Super nice folks here, so jump right in with any and all questions and comments. 

Glad you found us!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad you found us.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 19, 2007)

welcome to SMF.... this is a great place to share and learn


----------



## monty (Apr 19, 2007)

Protocol schmotocol!

Fact is you are here! And we're all happy about that!

Enjoy your time with your new family here at SMF!

Cheers!


----------



## meowey (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!!  Glad you are here.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## mrgrumpy (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome, and don't feel too bad.  I think I did the same thing, and in fact, there are some that never sign in to the roll call area.... 

Glad to have you here.

Bill


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to part of the gang


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard. This is a great place to learn. These guys have enabled me to smoke stuff that family and friends enjoy & actually eat!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, what Monty said!! 

As you have found, SMF is a wealth of info that if not taken in small doses can overload your mind!!  Take a few moments and sign up for Tulsa Jeff's FREE Smoking Basic 5-day eCourse.  It has a lot of great info for anyone who smokes food. And the neat thing is that it's FREE!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy!!


----------



## gofish (Apr 19, 2007)

Smokeyroad,

Welcome aboard SMF.  Whats a Q-aholic?  Do you start your 'Q ...... and get real drunk
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    We already have a smoke-aholic, now a Q-aholic do we need a 12 step program link here?   Seriously though, glad you have the bug!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Smokeyroad.  Most of the others have said it all.  I just wanted to say we are glad to have you.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Smokeyroad -

I think a large percent of us here could say we're smoke-aholics! We did a thread about that a few months back. In any event glad you found us!


----------



## goat (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF....lots of great info and peeps on this sight,welcome aboard !


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like you're only a step behind our resident DIY'er Debi...Stick around and you'll be making homemade cheese and building your own smoker in no time!!!


----------



## smokeyroad (Apr 20, 2007)

That's funny, my wife was joking about picking me up a cape with DIY on it just the other day.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 21, 2007)

I got a ballcap that says 


JUST DO IT!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard smokeyroad.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF smokeyroad, lots of great people here ready to help out, pull up a chair and enjoy !!! 
 hey we share lots of the same interest !!!  Nice to meet you !!!


----------



## smokeyroad (Apr 23, 2007)

hehe....that must look as cool as my "Yes you Can" T-shirt.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF smokeyroad!!!


----------

